# Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?



## DerSitzRiese (7. September 2007)

*Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

ich persönlich nutze gar keins.

meiner Maus (MX510) gebe ich großzügigen Auslauf auf meiner Schreibtischplatte, die ist aus glatten "Holz". Komme damit prima zurecht.
Hatte davor nur so ein billig Pad. Das ging aber schnell auf die §%$".
So hab ich genug Platz.
Sind Pads nur für Profizocker von Nöten?
Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?

mfg

DerSitzRiese


----------



## Falk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Also ich könnte ohne Mauspad nicht leben. Benutze allerdings auch eine Kombination aus Glide-Tapes für die Maus und Mauspad, sodass die Maus wirklich lautlos über die Fläche gleitet. 

Sowohl in der Redaktion wie auch privat benutze ich ein Nova Winner Mauspad - allerdings ist die Wahl des richtigen Pads immer Geschmackssache, da lässt sich kaum eine pauschale Aussage machen. Außer natürlich das man Pads meiden sollte, mit denen die Maus nicht funtkioniert.

Wenn du mit der Schreibtisch Lösung glücklich bist und nicht in ein Mauspad investieren möchtest funktioniert das aber natürlich ebenso Problemlos.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Je nach Schreibtisch bringt ein Mauspad garnichts oder es geht erst garnicht nicht ohne.
Meine Diamondback läuft auf dem lackierten Holzschreibtisch fast absolut Geräuschlos und der Reibungswiederstand ist perfekt. So gut hat sich noch kein Pad angefühlt dass ich getestet habe.
Ich hab die gleiche Maus auch mal auf einem Razer Speedpad(Namen vergessen) erlebt und muss sagen dass sie sich wirklich schneller bewegen lies aber dabei ging mir ziemlich die Kontrolle flöten.


----------



## fiumpf (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> meiner Maus (MX510) gebe ich großzügigen Auslauf auf meiner Schreibtischplatte, die ist aus glatten "Holz". Komme damit prima zurecht.



Exakt so handhabe ich es auch. Schreibtischplatte ist imo der beste Undergrund.


----------



## JimBeam (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Ich hab nen Mousepad, ist schon älter da steht X9001 Gaming Mousepad drauf. Ich nutze es mit meiner Razer Diamondback (PCG Aboprämie  ), und komm damit besser klar als auf meiner Holztisch Oberfläche, ich denke das ist einfach Geschmackssache womit man besser klar kommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Mousepad, wasn das??

Hab ich seit einiger Zeit nicht (mehr) im Einsatz, hatte davor 'nen Everglide, das auch nicht wirklich besser als meine aktuelle Original Ikea Tischplatte (die übrigens nicht in 'nen Avensis T22 Kombi passt)...


----------



## Klutten (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Vor Jahren bin ich auch noch ohne Mousepad ausgekommen, habe mir aber die Oberfläche meines Schreibtisches damit kaputt gemacht. Mittlerweile als aktiver CS:S Spieler könnte ich nicht mehr auf mein Razer eXactMat X verzichten. Das Ansprechverhalten ist um Längen besser als auf einem Schreibtisch und auf diese Präzision will ich nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Ich persönlich finde ein gutes Mauspad auch ein "must have". Ich habs mal eine Zeit lang ohne probiert, musste aber feststellen, dass sich die Füße meiner MX510 expotenzial stark abgenutzt haben (lag sicher auch an der Schreibtischoberfläche). Folglich hab ich mir dann eine MX518 gekauft und ein ordentlches Pad dazu. Wer die Sache pfelgt und vielleicht noch Tapes einsetzt bekommt da ne feine Sache. Ich für meinen Teil finde es ideal, wenn die Maus nach einem Schubser auf dem Pad nicht zum stehen kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Also allein wegen der Abnutzung würde ich immer ein Pad nehmen... Ich finde die MTW Pads von Gamerswear genial, auch wenn die schnell abnutzen.


----------



## HeNrY (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Ich persönlich möchte mein Mousepad auch nicht mehr missen 

Ist ein fUnc Surface 1030 (knapp 27) mit zwei Seiten. Einmal rau für low-sense und einmal glatt für high-sense. Zusammen mit neuen Teflonfüßen für meine MX 510 (welche jetzt schon fast fünf Jahre alt ist xD) ein Genuss. Leise, schnell, kein Widerstand.

Man kann die Maus sogar anpusten und sie rutscht 

Übrigens hat das fUnc noch einen Clip für die Basis dabei, da kann man dann das Mauskabel einhängen - sehr praktisch.


----------



## Sambaddg (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Zum Thema Mauspad:


Ich selber nutze eine Logitech MX518 und ein Razer Mantis Control.

Arbeiten und Spielen tue ich damit auf einem Schreibtisch, den mir ein Tischler gebaut hat.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass man eine viel bessere Performance hat, als ohne.

Meine Emfehlung wäre ein Razer Mantis Control für langsame Anwender oder ein Rater Mantis Speed


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Irgendein Terratec-Pad (schwarz) und die MX 510, die schon viele Jahre lang treue Dienste geleistet hat. Mein Mäuschen rutscht zwar nicht wie von Geisterhand weg, wenn man es anhaucht, dennoch ist sie wiederum nicht so standhaft, dass man sie nicht vom Fleck bewegen kann. Ganz ohne Widerstand komme ich nicht zurecht. Das Gefühl der reibungs- und lautlosen Bewegung wäre dann so, als ob meine Hand einen gefrorenen Braten auf einer heißen Platte hin und her bewegt. Diesen Gedanken möchte ich mir lieber beim Bedienen meiner Rechenmaschine ersparen. Ohne viel Schnickschnack geht's immer. Meine Frau vertraut da lieber ihrer Buchefunier-Schreibtischplatte, womit es sich auch völlig problemlos arbeiten lässt. Der richtige Hardcore-Gamer dennoch greift zu einem kleinen bisschen Luxus .

Ja, was waren das für Zeiten, als man noch die Kugel aus der Maus herausfummeln und den Dreck zwischen den Führungsrädern im Innern der Maus mit einem Wattestäbchen vorsichtig entfernen durfte. Pure Nostalgie!


----------



## Hardware-Guru (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ja, was waren das für Zeiten, als man noch die Kugel aus der Maus herausfummeln und den Dreck zwischen den Führungsrädern im Innern der Maus mit einem Wattestäbchen vorsichtig entfernen durfte. Pure Nostalgie!



Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Wir sollten mal ein Treffen machen, bei dem wir alle ne alte Maus mitbringen und dann bei fröhlichem Zusammensein die Mäuse putzen...


----------



## Sambaddg (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*



Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Wir sollten mal ein Treffen machen, bei dem wir alle ne alte Maus mitbringen und dann bei fröhlichem Zusammensein die Mäuse putzen...





geil   

das warn noch Zeiten


----------



## Klutten (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*



Sambaddg schrieb:


> geil
> 
> das warn noch Zeiten




...und das von einem 14 jährigen. Meine letzte Kugelmaus habe ich bestimmt schon vor 7 Jahre in Rente geschickt. Da warst du gerade mal 7 Jahre alt. In dem Alter hab ich den ganzen Tag draussen rumgetobt, mir aber bestimmt keine Gedanken über den Dreck auf den Laufräden im Mausinneren gemacht.

Sorry, aber das mußte raus.


----------



## Sambaddg (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

ja klar ich war da 7, aber mein vater hat einen pc 1996 mal gekauft mit kugelmaus
und den hatta immer noch ......


Früher habe ich auch fussbal gespielt wie heute noch,

man soll schließlich der Sucht nicht verfallen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Welche Sucht? *sabber*

Wer hat eigentlich ein Hardcore-Gamer Pad samt Gelkissen? Bringt das wirklich nur Vorteile bezüglich des Handgelenks mit sich?


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Ich habe zwar ein Pad mit Gelkissen, allerdings ist es nicht als Hardcore-Gamer Pad einzustufen. Mehr dazu im Extreme-Schreibtisch-Thread :p

Ich fands nur wegen der bequemeren Handlage besser, hätte von mir aus auch schwarz sein können  Bei einem normalen Gelkissen liegt mir die Hand zu hoch, hier aber liegt der Arm7die Hand genau dazwischen und schön eingebettet. Ist wirklich saubequem


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Ich benutze seit Jahren ein Radpadz mit passendem Gelkissen, aws ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr missen möchte. Manche Mäuse haben je nach Schreibtischunterlage Aussetzer oder funktionieren erst gar nicht. Hinzu kommt noch die Abnutzung, weshalb ein Mauspad für mich nicht mehr wegzudenken ist. Als ich damals noch halbwegs professionell Counterstrike gespielt habe, hat das Radpadz einen riesen Unterschied im Vergleich zu meiner Schreibtischplatte gemacht. Mit dem Mauspad war viel sensibleres Zielen möglich und aufgrund des geringeren "Rollwiderstandes" waren schnelle Bewegungen auch schneller und präziser auszuführen.

Das Gelkissen ist deshalb praktisch, weil das Radpadz als Plastikpad doch recht hoch ist und ohne das Kissen die Armhaltung arg unnatürlich ist, was nach einiger Zeit zu schmerzenden Handgelenken führt. Bei einem dünnen Stoff- oder Plastikpad ist ein Gelkissen wohl nicht nötig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Benutzt man eigentlich noch das sagenhafte Silikon-Spray oder gibt's diese Beschichtung mittlerweile als festen Bestandteil eines Mauspads?


----------



## HeNrY (9. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Manche benutzen es immer noch.
Mauspads sind leider immer noch nicht soo glatt. Da kann man aber mit Mausfüßen nachhelfen


----------



## der Jo (10. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

kann mich nur PCGH-hab-ich-vergessen, hatte mal ein Everglide, danach ein Radpad. Radpad war auf jeden fall besser als everglide, aber beide hielten nur etwa 4-5 monate, dann war die oberfläche durch und hatte mehr wiederstand als ein Holztisch.

Nun benutze ich auch ein MTW Pad, es ist groß, 3mm dünn und seit etwa 2:eek: Jahren im Einsatz, etwa 2-3 stunden täglich.
Selbst bei dieser beanspruchung ist es noch sehr gut, halt nicht mehr ganz wie neu, aber da ist es eh zu rauh.so nach 2 wochen hardcore gaming ist es optimal eingespielt und bleibt dann eigentlich auch so....

Reibungswiederstand ist allerdings da, wenn auch sehr gering.Aber nix für "bei anpusten wegrennen" user.


----------



## AMD1800MHz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Ich benutze daheim ein Mousepad mit einem Stoffüberzug. Darunter ist eine ca. 3mm dicke Hartschaumstoffschicht. Das Mousepad ist waschbar und die Maus gleitet gut darüber hinweg. Es ist allerdings geschmackssache ob man lieber eine etwas schwerer rutschende oder eine flutschende Maus haben will. Ich bin eher der Freund von der etwas schwergängigeren Variante.

Gruß
AMD1800MHz


----------



## LoyKucci (10. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

Hab jetzt das Steelpad Qck Heavy und bin sehr zufrieden damit, echt sehr gut das Teil. Es ist halt sehr groß, aber viele Leute mit die mit sehr niedrigen Sensitivitywerten spielen brauchen das ja. Also wer Platz auf dem Schreibtisch hat ist damit auf jeden Fall gut beraten


----------



## patrock84 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

-edit-


----------



## Gollum (11. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*

ich nutze ein glidepad in weiss zusammen mit 2 mx1000.
habe nur leider das problem das es langsam sehr dreckig ist, so viele kleine schwarze punkte, allerdings bei jedem mal wo ich es reinige wird es immer wieder viel schneller dreckig.

ist wohl die schutzschicht / wenn es denn sowas gibt, weg


----------



## buzty (20. September 2007)

*AW: Was bringen Mauspads für Vorteile?*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte mal das QcK+ und nun das Razer Mantis Speed.



hab auch das qck+ mit ner pro|click v1.6 seeehr gut, spiele aktiv cs:s und finds da auch gut dass es nicht sooo leichtgängig ist, ist gut für lowsense. 
würde gern mal wisen in wied fern sich das das qck heavy anders anfühlt durch die dickem hat ja die gleiche größe oder?


----------

